# Big Bikes in Winter Park Colorado - 2nd Annual



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Big Bikes in Winter Park Colorado - (Monarch Crest instead)*

Change of plans...see below


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Change of plans*

Change of plans. We're now going to ride the Monarch Crest trail on Saturday Sep 11.

PM me is any of you want to ride in WP this fall. We will likely still get a small group together - date TBD.


----------

